
Google Makes 1.5 Million Books Available For iPhone, Android Phones - kirubakaran
http://www.informationweek.com/news/personal_tech/iphone/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=213202148
======
kirubakaran
The link is: <http://books.google.com/m>

